# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  lai rai  Hà Nội

## biết tuốt

lâu không chém gió , thứ hạng đang tụt ,nhân tiện giới thiệu mấy bác hay la cà  với iêm  :Big Grin: 

đầu tiên là bác phương (phuongmd - giang hồ không đánh răng gọi là phương mại râm hehe )

tiếp theo là bác cao to đen hôi nick TCM (Tao Chém Mày  :Big Grin: )
\
bạch thầy  đang cười rất tươi kia chắc nhiều bác quen  :Big Grin:   pháp danh là Thích thì nhích , hiện tại bạch thầy đang tu tại gia cùng vợ  :Cool: 
còn mấy bác nữa em up sau

----------

CKD, elenercom, Gamo, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi, tradacnc, Tuan Kieu, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Mấy ông đang dụ bạch thầy món gì thía?

----------


## biết tuốt

Bạch thầy chỉ thích bia  :Big Grin:

----------


## 007hanoi

Nắng nóng các bác có làm tí bia thì cho em tham gia với

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác ở khu vực nào hà nội rảnh ae giao lưu, e đuọc cái gần chỗ mays bác này nên rảnh là làm tí

----------


## 007hanoi

Em ở định công hà nội nhưng máu thì ngồi đâu chả được . lúc nào các bác off nhắn em với số em là 0985238981

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm nay vừa đi họp chi bộ về  :Wink:  bàn mãi vẫn chưa lòi ra được nghị quyết rề cả  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     em được thay mặt chi bộ rủ rê xem có bác nào quanh khu vực cầu thăng long đổ về nhật tân , kéo sang hà đông , mời các bác họp lớp cảm tình cnc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mục đích nhằm tăng số hội viên chi bộ  :Wink:   tiến tới có thể câu kết với nhau , bàn thảo ra 1 nghị quyết trong tình hình cách mẹng mới 
gửi các bác mấy lão thành cách mẹng  :Smile:

----------


## son_heinz

Thấy mấy bác toàn Tí Hói, nay đổi chỗ à.
Này tính xuống Minh mà lại thôi, giá xuống thì được bữa giải ngố dưới phố.

----------


## garynguyen

Máy ảnh bác Biết tuốt chán bỏ mẹ, vứt cha đi mua cái khác coi, mấy lão đẹp zai vậy mà lên ảnh thì xấu tệ, dìm hàng hả bác Biết tuốt?! :Big Grin:

----------


## tradacnc

> Bạch thầy chỉ thích bia


Dạo này bia bọt  mà ko thấy alo thằng em , Gần nhà em mới khai trương quán bia hôm nào mời anh em quá bộ sang bên này đi

----------


## Tuấn

> hôm nay vừa đi họp chi bộ về  bàn mãi vẫn chưa lòi ra được nghị quyết rề cả     em được thay mặt chi bộ rủ rê xem có bác nào quanh khu vực cầu thăng long đổ về nhật tân , kéo sang hà đông , mời các bác họp lớp cảm tình cnc  mục đích nhằm tăng số hội viên chi bộ   tiến tới có thể câu kết với nhau , bàn thảo ra 1 nghị quyết trong tình hình cách mẹng mới 
> gửi các bác mấy lão thành cách mẹng


Hay là mình bầu một bác làm quản ca đi nhỉ  :Smile: 
Một trong 3 ông bụng bia này mà làm là em thấy ổn đấy ạ, cứ đo vòng 2, ông nào to hơn bầu ông ấy.

Các cụ Hà lội vốt đê  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác tuấn dư lày nếu đo bụng thì chức bí thư  chê bộ lằm trong tay bác roài  :Wink:   bác định chơi bài của cụ tổng phỏng  :Wink:  
@ gary  mấy lão này xập xệp già xấu bỏ xừ, may lừa được vợ rồi chứ không giờ ngồi mếu  :Wink: 
@ tradacnc  rủ thím đi thím hay quẳng lựu đạn  nên a e sợ

----------


## Tuấn

Chiều mai, thứ 2 anh em mình gặp nhau tí đê. 6h bia Tí hói nha các bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Chiều nay có cụ nảo rảnh bia đê  :Smile: 

Thời gian : 7h tối
Địa điểm : bia hơi Hải xồm 1279 đường Giải phóng

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Bi...!4d105.8415475

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giờ giờ thì e chịu roài  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nvu001

Bia đã khát luôn nhỉ> HN + HCM thẳng tiến. Vui

----------


## 007hanoi

Cuối tuần rồi có tụ tập gì ko các bác nhỉ

----------


## biết tuốt

Để hôm nào làm bữa chào đông cái nhé,bbác để cái alo cho ae dễ liên lạc

----------


## 007hanoi

số em là 0985238981

----------


## Luyến

tình hình là đúng lịch đã hẹn chiều nay cụ Diyodira có lên Hà nội du đông  :Cool:  . anh em miền bắc ai rảnh thì lên chém gió cho vui nhé. hen ở khu bến xe mỹ đình lúc 4h anh em sẽ lai rai cà fe trước khi vào tiệc chính bia đen, bia đỏ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luyến

Update lại lịch ah. Ah 6h các cụ gặp nhau đầu tuần ở quán cafe gần nhà biết tuốt và sau đó là tí Hói thẳng tiến nhé . Thanks

----------


## writewin

ai za sao tổ chức sớm vậy có thể dời sang ngày 18 ko, ngày 18 này em lại ra hà nội, 18 - 22
anh ch dizodira ngày mấy về vậy ^^

----------


## Diyodira

báo cáo các tổng tư lệnh  cánh Bắc e vừa đến HN, đng lang thang kiếm đồ lót bụng rồi tìm cách tiến về bx Mỹ Đình.

->writewin: T4 mình về rồi bác.

rất hân hạnh được diện kiến ae HN.

thanks

----------


## Luyến

Hôm qua vui quá các bác ah.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm qua họp toàn đàn ông con trai lại nhớn cả rồi nên không hay " seo phi " giống mấy cô gái , ngồi xuống bàn là chụm nhau lạ chu mỏ show hàng show họ hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
tuy nhiên em cũng chụp lại vài tấm kỉ niệm với anh ae

----------

CKD, Diyodira, Gamo, Luyến, ngocanhld2802, tcm, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Diyodira

Hi các cụ HN.
e vừa đáp về sg, việc đầu tiên là cảm ơn các cụ rất nhiệt tình, ae bàn tán rất xôm tụ quên cả thời gian và không gian.
mai e sẽ lục tìm hai "viên thuốc bổ" cho cụ L.
thanks

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## writewin

về rồi hả anh, em thì lại vừa đến HN

----------


## Nguyễn Thành Trung

diễn đàn vui quá  :Big Grin:  mà bây giờ mới co scow hội tham gia :<

----------


## biết tuốt

> về rồi hả anh, em thì lại vừa đến HN


rảnh thì alo  làm tí nhé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## writewin

chào mấy anh, tình hình em vừa đến hà nội hôm qua, nên hôm nay thứ 7 chắc mấy ae ta đều rãnh hết buổi chiều, nên mạnh phép cho em mời mấy anh em hà nội chiều nay 5 h anh em ta off tập 2 lai rai thì vài chục tâp, ko biết ý kiến anh em thế nào

thời gian 5h30 chiều, địa điểm thì em ko biết nhờ các anh giới thiệu em quán nào đó rồi ae ta rúc tới ah

----------


## tcm

Bác Ww đang ở khu vực nào nhỉ.

----------


## Diyodira

hai "viên thuốc" của cụ L đây, USA hẳn hoi nhé, inbox địa chỉ để T2 mình gởi về ngâm cứu.
thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## writewin

em đang ở định công gần bến xe giáp bát, chiều nay em ko biết ngồi quán nào nhờ anh em giới thiệu ah,

----------


## Luyến

> hai "viên thuốc" của cụ L đây, USA hẳn hoi nhé, inbox địa chỉ để T2 mình gởi về ngâm cứu.
> thanks


Nhìn ngon quá anh ơi. Em thanks trước nha

----------


## Himd

bia thì cũng thích  đăng ký 1 vé bác nào cầm cái nt cho cái địa điểm nào với

----------


## itanium7000

Các bác HN trận trước chưa hết say hay sao mà không vô tiếp khách quý? Em thì bận đến hết tuần sau mất rồi.

----------

Diyodira, writewin

----------


## Luyến

Hôm nay em bận roài

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

tình hình em liên lạc dc anh phương và anh tuấn rồi, còn 2 anh khác thì 50/50, địa điểm thì em chưa biết có j tí em đến trước rồi nt mấy anh ah

----------


## writewin

hix hix em quên mất chiều nay thứ 7 nên máu chảy về tim còn ng thì phải về với gia đình, 1 vài anh em bận việc gia đình nên chắc phải hủy chiều nay rồi, có lẻ là chuyển sang ngày mai, còn thời gian và địa điểm thế nào thì em up sau ^^


SR SR SR

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay cũng dính luôn vào ngày 20 tháng 11, em cũng không nhó. May là buổi chiều bà xã gọi điện nhắc về sớm  :Smile:

----------


## thanhminh243

Em chào các bác em mới vào diễn đàn mình ạ!

----------


## biết tuốt

wellcome bác

----------


## Vũ Văn Trung

Khu công nghiệp nguyên khê chào đón các cao thủ

----------


## Daedelus

Đội HN nhiều mà sao dc co ngần này bác, Bác Phương hay có PLC ko, đợt trước e mua của bác con FX1S về ko đọc kỹ manual nên cứ tưởng nó cũng như mấy con sản xuất cho ASIAN thế là đấu sai nguồn 24v chập nổ làm phải phi sang thằng bạn mua ngay con mới về làm để lúc  nào cần e alo cho bác, đi dạy Tự Động Hóa, trước làm về TDH nên cứ nhìn thấy PLC, HMI, Servo là thích lắm. Đợt trước e mua của bác con FX1S về ko đọc kỹ manual nên cứ tưởng nó cũng như mấy con sản xuất cho ASIAN thế là đấu sai nguồn 24v chập nổ làm phải phi sang thằng bạn mua ngay con mới về làm.

----------


## Luyến

ngẫu hứng tẹo off với mấy bác cơ khí già .

----------

biết tuốt, Diyodira, Ga con, Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ều .... sao bác Luyến chơi với mấy cha già cóc vậy ? eo ui lại còn mấy ông vừa già vừa hói nữa .... xấu mù  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Phải công nhận bác Luyến đẹp chai nhất bọn  :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Eo mấy bác cơ khí già đều hói nhể, em ko biết sau này già có hói khổng nhể?  :Stick Out Tongue:  xấu mù

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Luyến đấu điện cho con máy nó chạy đê, anh em Hà lội làm chầu bét nhè nhè trước têt cho nó vui.

Quân nhà mình đẹp chai, phong độ như soái ka, ai lại như mấy lão kia, nhìn còn tệ hơn cả lão Gamo nữa  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến đấu điện cho con máy nó chạy đê, anh em Hà lội làm chầu bét nhè nhè trước têt cho nó vui.
> 
> Quân nhà mình đẹp chai, phong độ như soái ka, ai lại như mấy lão kia, nhìn còn tệ hơn cả lão Gamo nữa


vài ngày nữa là oánh chén được rồi ạ.

----------


## Daedelus

Bác Luyến hôm nào chỉ e mấy đường cơ bản về kết cấu máy tiện gỗ với(tát nhiên là CNC rồi) mục đích để tiện con tiện bàn ghế, cầu thang là chủ yếu, đang ngứa nghề định làm 1 con cho nhà dùng. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Tình hình là chiều nay cụ Gacon ra HN công tác. Anh em hôm nay xôm tụ off 1 bữa ra trò nhé. Điểm hẹn chỗ vẫn of f mọi khi nhà hàng Tí hói 6h chiều nhé. Thanks mọi người

----------

biết tuốt, elenercom, Ga con

----------


## Daedelus

Hic chiều e bận việc bên trường rồi, ko thì đi giao lưu vs các bác cho vui

----------


## Luyến

vui quá về đến nhà đt của e hết sạch pin. Cụ nào có ảnh pót lên đi

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

Úp ảnh lưu niệm

----------

biết tuốt, elenercom, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, huyquynhbk, phuongmd, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hic, hứa với hẹn với các bác mà chưa thực hiện được.
Có lỗi quá.

----------


## Ga con

Cám ơn các bác đón tiếp em quá nồng hậu ạ. Hôm qua quá vui luôn.

Cảm động quá không biết nói gì hơn. Lần tới có dịp em sẽ trang thủ đi thăm xưởng các bác ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Thấy cụ Biết Tuốt, cụ Tuấn hói, cụ Luyến,... các cụ còn lại chưa nhận ra được... các bác giới thiệu với

----------

Ga con

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ngoài cùng bên trái là TCM (tên rất nữ tính - a thảo   :Big Grin: ) bác áo vàng là a Hải,  bác ngoài cùng bên phải là phuongmd

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Luyến

ah cụ đứng cạnh cụ Hải béo cụ Tuốt hehe.

----------


## ppgas

Kakaka.. 2 cái cánh của cụ Tuấn hói cứ như cánh máy bay đảo 1 vòng chuẩn bị đáp nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

Ga con

----------


## brutal86vn

Hi các bác !
Em ở Hà Nội đang muốn bác nào làm giúp cho em 1 thanh đòn inox 201 đặc phi 28 dài 2m để tập tạ.
Bác nào có thể giúp em không ? Em chỉ cần làm đơn giản gồm thanh đòn, 2 cái khúc chắn giữ tạ cách mép thanh đòn 35cm. Vài đoạn nhám ở giữa thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Sáng nay em gặp cụ Luyến :

- Ê, tối qua về đến nhà mới tỉnh tỉnh lại tí, đói meo, đành lục cơm nguội ra ăn, ông có thế không ?
- Ui, em cũng đói, bà con nhà mình mải chém gió, toàn bia là bia, có mỗi cây giò đầu tiên là em còn nhớ, sau gọi linh tinh chả nhớ đã gọi gì...
- Chết tiệt thật, lão Gacon chắc cũng bị đói rồi, chắc lão thù quân nhà mình lắm đây, sau tết ae mình vào ... đen rồi  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

Ga con, Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

em về tối cũng đói không ngủ được  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mà trời rét ngại dậy lục mì tôm 
tấm này có bác elenercom  . bác ấy về sớm cho...con bú   :Big Grin: 

bác phương md vào muôn tự phat 2 cốc

----------

Ga con, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Daedelus

Nhìn sơ sơ qua thấy quen 2 người

----------


## brutal86vn

Hi các bác !
Em ở Hà Nội đang muốn bác nào làm giúp cho em 1 thanh đòn inox 201 đặc phi 28 dài 2m để tập tạ.
Bác nào có thể giúp em không ? Em chỉ cần làm đơn giản gồm thanh đòn, 2 cái khúc chắn giữ tạ cách mép thanh đòn 35cm. Vài đoạn nhám ở giữa thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hi các bác !
> Em ở Hà Nội đang muốn bác nào làm giúp cho em 1 thanh đòn inox 201 đặc phi 28 dài 2m để tập tạ.
> Bác nào có thể giúp em không ? Em chỉ cần làm đơn giản gồm thanh đòn, 2 cái khúc chắn giữ tạ cách mép thanh đòn 35cm. Vài đoạn nhám ở giữa thôi.


Bác cần làm thì chạy qua mấy chỗ bán inox ở đường giải phóng hoặc đâu đó, mua lấy 1 đoạn inox, chạy qua xưởng tiện nào đó ( đê la thành chẳng hạn, đoạn giao với Hoàng cầu ) bảo người ta tiện răng để giữ bên ngoài, rồi lăn nhám là xong.

Còn nhanh nhất là ra Trịnh hoài Đức mua cái cán về tập là ok. Hỏng được mấy cái que ấy cũng còn mệt

----------


## Ga con

Hai ông anh này phởn quá, hehe  :Big Grin: 


Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

> em về tối cũng đói không ngủ được  mà trời rét ngại dậy lục mì tôm 
> tấm này có bác elenercom  . bác ấy về sớm cho...con bú


Về sớm, ko con bú hết...

----------

elenercom

----------


## Luyến

> Hai ông anh này phởn quá, hehe 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Quá xôm kakaka

----------


## brutal86vn

> Bác cần làm thì chạy qua mấy chỗ bán inox ở đường giải phóng hoặc đâu đó, mua lấy 1 đoạn inox, chạy qua xưởng tiện nào đó ( đê la thành chẳng hạn, đoạn giao với Hoàng cầu ) bảo người ta tiện răng để giữ bên ngoài, rồi lăn nhám là xong.
> 
> Còn nhanh nhất là ra Trịnh hoài Đức mua cái cán về tập là ok. Hỏng được mấy cái que ấy cũng còn mệt


Bác có quen ai làm mấy đồ này không em đến thẳng hỏi luôn chứ ra hàng em hay bị mua phải giá cao vì không biết giá. Chỗ nào người ta bán và làm luôn đc cho mình thì tốt ạ. Em có đứa em bạn ở xa nó bảo làm bằng inox201 thì rẻ mà bền hơn inox304. Ở chỗ nó thì 80k/1kg bao gồm cả công cắt gọt và đánh nhám luôn. Nhưng mà nó cứ bảo mua ở HN luôn cho đỡ công vận chuyển. 

E định làm theo như hình này. Phi 28 cả đoạn.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Về sớm, ko con bú hết...


cùng cảnh cho con bú nên nhột đây mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác có quen ai làm mấy đồ này không em đến thẳng hỏi luôn chứ ra hàng em hay bị mua phải giá cao vì không biết giá. Chỗ nào người ta bán và làm luôn đc cho mình thì tốt ạ. Em có đứa em bạn ở xa nó bảo làm bằng inox201 thì rẻ mà bền hơn inox304. Ở chỗ nó thì 80k/1kg bao gồm cả công cắt gọt và đánh nhám luôn. Nhưng mà nó cứ bảo mua ở HN luôn cho đỡ công vận chuyển. 
> 
> E định làm theo như hình này. Phi 28 cả đoạn.


Cây này bác còn thiếu 2 con ốc bắt hai đầu nữa chứ ? để thế nó tuột mấy miếng tạ ra thì tèo bác ơi. 
Mà em khuyên bác đừng có chế tạ làm gì, chả tập được ở nhà đâu. Bác ra mấy clb thể hình ấy, đông vui, lại có mấy em xinh tươi nữa thì mới tập lâu lâu được

----------


## Luyến

> cùng cảnh cho con bú nên nhột đây mà


Tẹo nữa xuống em thì mang theo con chó đấy nhé

----------


## brutal86vn

E lập bài mới mà diễn đàn toàn báo lỗi nên hỏi ở đây bác nào giúp em ạ
Em vừa mua 1 thanh đòn inox để tập tạ. Nhưng có 1 trục trặc nhỏ là đòn phi 28. Thì lắp thử vài bánh tạ phi 28-29-30 vào thì ok rồi chui rất ngọt. Nhưng có một vài bánh không chui qua đc. Em sờ thử thì có bánh không chui qua đc vì có vài cục nhỏ người ta gia công lỗi gây ra bề mặt lỗ mấp mô nên thanh đòn không chui qua được, có bánh tạ thì khi gia công người ta không làm tròn xuyên suốt mà lại bên nhỏ bên to hơn nên thanh đòn cũng không chui qua được.



Vì toàn bánh tạ gia công hết nên chất lượng cũng không đồng đều đc nên sảy ra tình trạng như vậy.
Em muốn hỏi các bác có giải pháp nào cho em không? Nếu bây giờ đi tiện cho phần để tạ nhỏ đi thì có lẽ ổn. Mình làm nhỏ đi tầm phi 27 thì chắc chắn 99.9% các bánh tạ chui qua. Nhưng như vậy hơi xấu và em nghĩ đòn cũng yếu đi. Chi phí tiện cũng không biết đắt hay rẻ.  Em thấy có loại thước kẹp đo phi đường kính nhưng thấy nó hơi to và bất tiện cho cái lỗ bánh phi nhỏ như vậy.
Bác nào có góp ý thì nêu ra để em tiếp thu.
Em cảm ơn.

----------


## biết tuốt

em chưa thấy ai tập tạ mà khổ sở như bác  bruta 
bác có biết cái gọi là cái dũa không?? https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=c...AODQIQ_AUIBigB
bác mua cái dũa dũa nó ra là đút vừa

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mấy chuyện này với dân cơ khí thì bình thường nhưng với dân văn phòng thì vĩ đại lắm á

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Hai ông anh này phởn quá, hehe 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Cụ ga con này bự quá. Hai cụ ko cùng hạng cân rồi .vật tay sao dc

----------


## biết tuốt

đây không phải cụ gà con , cụ gà áo trắng sọc đỏ ngồi đối diện luyến ở ảnh trên

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

vậy cụ to con nhất là cụ nào vậy bác 
em chỉ biết bác elenecom .cụ biết tuốt là hối nhất đúng không ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

tớ vẫn chưa hói nhất  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   tớ ngồi cạnh bác elenecom đó, cụ to nhất không chơi trên đây

----------


## Tuấn

Tềnh hềnh là bộ THC cho con máy plasma của iem ló chạy rùi ạ. Kính mời các cụ chiều này thư 7 vào lúc 6h có mẹt tại bia hơi Tí hói làm tẹo cho nó vui hé hé  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------


## brutal86vn

Xin chào các bác !
Mình có mấy bánh tạ gang loại tròn để tập gym có lỗ phi 30 ở giữa, chúng không chui vừa thanh đòn mới mua về vì cái lỗ ở giữa có vài cái cục u nó nhô lên ( chắc do gia công lỗi ẩu). Bây giờ mình muốn loại bỏ những cục u đó để có thể sử dụng bình thường thì có cách nào không ạ?
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

tình hình lâu lâu ae CNC hà nội chưa off ,Tiện thế con máy gỗ của e nhúc nhích được, hnay e xin phép các cụ cho e được khơi mào vụ offline lần này nhé.
Thời gian : chiều chủ nhật, bia đen bia vàng, or cà phê..... địa điểm a e cho ý kiến xem off ở đâu thuận tiện ah. thanks!

----------


## itanium7000

Em đăng ký 1 vé.

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng 1 vé  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

lâu cũng chưa off , e xin 1 vé

----------


## huyquynhbk

Các cụ cho xin ý kiến với địa điểm nhé. tại e k thông thuộc trong nội thành ah.hi!

----------


## Tuấn

Quán Tí hói đóng cửa mất òi, hay mình sang số 9 Mạc thái Tổ thử phát nhỉ ? gần chân Kengnam. Quán bia zig zac, đồ ăn không ngon lắm nhưng bia thì em thấy ổn ạ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## kevinn1243670

em cũng ở hàn ội nè các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

> em cũng ở hàn ội nè các bác


để chú quỳnh chốt lịch , bác rảnh qua cho vui

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin thông báo lại với các cụ lịch trình cụ thể như sau :
Thời gian 11h trưa chủ nhật 21/5/2017
Địa điểm : số 9 Mạc Thái Tổ - yên hòa - cầu giấy - hà nội ( gần tòa nhà keangnam)
ae đến ngồi cafe chém gió cạnh quán bia trước , sau đó cả hội vào quán làm vài quại bia ah. 
Cụ nào mà k biết đường đi thì alo cho e 01689951660 nhé

----------


## Oopsss

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tới luôn !

----------


## Himd

Bia là cũng máu đi luôn

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm nay uống mừng chú huy quỳnh  với dự ớn gác gác bếp hơn 2 năm thích thì làm chán bỏ đó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , nên bác nào mới chế cháo mà máy chưa xong cũng đừng sốt ruột ạ , 

chú quỳnh áo vàng ngồi cạnh bác ít tóc

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Diyodira, h-d, huyquynhbk, itanium7000, linhdt1121, Luyến, nobita_dtmt, tcm

----------


## Tuấn

Em chú thích chút nick thành viên các cụ nhá, từ trái qua phải lần lượt là : Itanium7000, Himd, Oopss, Huyquynhbk, lão thầy cúng, cao tăng bên chùa Tứ sắc sang làm lễ nhập code cho con máy của lão Huyquynhbk, Linhdt1121, Biết tuốt, Tcm.

Còn một cụ chạy từ Hưng yên sang tham dự đâu roài nhỉ ? cụ nào có ảnh up lên phát nào  :Smile:

----------

linhdt1121, tcm

----------


## nobita_dtmt

dạ..em xin điểm danh ạ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

he lô các cụ. em có thông tin mật cụ CKD nhà ta chuẩn bị ra HN công tác mấy ngày, nhân dịp này anh em vịnh bắc bộ làm 1 sự kiện chào đón đê. lịch trình cụ ấy ra là ngày 5/6/2017 và sẽ ở lại đến ngày 10/6/2017 anh em nhào rô lên kế hoạch off vui và thử xem tửu lượng cụ ấy luôn hehe.

----------

CNC là Đam Mê, Ga con

----------


## Himd

Xem nhà bác nào rộng rãi ngồi nhà ấm cúng hơn mà có cơ hội học hỏi thực tế

----------


## Gamo

Cho cụ ấy tham quan con Dragon của bác Luyến

Mà nghe là Ếch già cả, hom hem lắm...

----------


## Luyến

> Xem nhà bác nào rộng rãi ngồi nhà ấm cúng hơn mà có cơ hội học hỏi thực tế


Theo em anh cứ ra quán ngồi bác ah. Kiếm chỗ nào mát mẻ ngồi lì cả ngày luôn hehe 

@ Gamo 
Để xem lịch công tác của cụ ấy thế nào. Rảnh em cũng mời cụ ấy về nhà chơi tiện thể thăm xưởng bác Tuấn hói roài đi bãi ve chai nữa haha. Ah cụ ấy già cả hòm hem vậy ra bắc đợt này lại đi nhiều chỗ chắc chẳng được mấy hơi đâu cụ nhể ?

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

Hay quá, nhân dịp này em cũng muốn gặp gỡ các huynh để học hỏi thêm kinh nghiệm. Em xin 1 vé các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

à thiếu ảnh chú Nobita 
  chú Nô mặc áo đen

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

Kính mời các cụ, các bác, các anh chị em chiều ngày mai, 6/6/2017, vào lúc 18h có mẹt ở nhà hàng Trung Dũng
Địa chỉ
46 trần quốc hoàn

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz4j5mjObXE



làm vại bia, chém gió tẹo cho nó mát ạ.

Các bác ở xa có thể chạy đường vành đai, từ hướng Nội bài qua cầu Thăng long là tới, từ các hướng khác cũng dễ tìm đường ạ.

Nhậu nhẹt xong mà có muộn quá không về được thì các nhà nghỉ nổi tiếng khu vực Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Hồ đắc Di đã có cụ Phuongmd bảo kê, khu vực Mỹ đình có giáo sư Biết tuốt chỉ đường, khu vực Trần duy Hưng đã có cụ Itanium, mạn Gia lâm, Bồ đề xin mời liên hệ cụ Himd .....

----------

biết tuốt, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Ga con, h-d, huyquynhbk, itanium7000, Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

chỗ này gần bộ công an đề nghị các đồng chí khi uống zô nhỏ thôi ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe chỗ này e biết roài. vừa đi qua chiều hqua xong. Gần nhà cụ Long.keke

----------


## hoctap256

e thành viên mới .... chưa biết hà lội mặt mũi sao.......... bác nào mai off cho em sđt với ạ  :Frown: (

----------


## Nam CNC

mới cái đầu chú , lâu lâu chém phát chết luôn thế mà mới cái gì , nhớ nắm tóc ông Tuấn mà biết quán nhậu hahaha à mà lão này hết tóc rồi.

----------


## remcuatphcm123

hà nội trời này uống bia là hợp rồi

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật thông tin tại đây nhé các bác.http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...m?goto=newpost

----------


## huyquynhbk

tình hình thời tiết HN rất xấu. trời đang mưa rất to. hixhix  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## trandai87

chân lon ton hay đọc forum,chiều cũng định xin qua học nghề các bác.Mưa bão đã nổi lên chào đón bác CKD. anh đi đến  đâu giông bão nổi lên đến đó.

----------


## phuongmd

Ai bị gout giơ tay em đếm phát

----------


## Himd

Mưa cung đi  k biết có nhiều người k nhỉ

----------


## Tuấn

5h là hết mưa rồi. Các cụ yên tâm nhóe

----------


## biết tuốt

dân chơi sợ gì mưa rơi  mà mưa cũng tạnh rồi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## haignition

Biết nhau qua forum mà tình cảm quá mình vui lây .

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Phương mại dzô hay mại gì gì đó bị gout à ? mỗi ngày 1 trái dưa leo ( ngoài đó gọi dưa chuột ) thì ok , khỏi lo lắng luôn , nhưng nó cũng làm cho mình ốm nhách luôn đó , uống đến khi nào thấy body mi nhon thì thôi vậy... hôm nào hẹn nhậu thì trước 1 trái , nhậu xong về 1 trái là ok... ( ăn không được thì ép nước uống )

P/S nhớ nhắn tin cho em số tài khoản và số tiền 2 công dây thun ,,à quên 2 cọng dây alpha.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## biết tuốt

sắt đặc , sắt rỗng bác lên đê la thành có hết

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## huyquynhbk

15-17k/kg , bảo họ kiếm sắt rỗng có lỗ to hơn chút xíu rồi bảo họ cưa luôn cho, về khoan taro là xong. đỡ fai thuê tiện. :v :v

----------

brutal86vn

----------


## nnk

sắt thi 17k/kg nhưng đen thùi chứ không trắng trẻo đẹp đã vậy đâu, muốn trắng đẹp vậy thì mua ti ben giá sẽ khoảng x5 lần, 2 cái vòng chặn kia thì mua sắt lỗ bự hơn cắt ra rồi hàn hoặc khoan lỗ vặn ốc cho rẻ, còn chính xác như hình thì tiện nhe, giá ti645n thì tầm 20-50k/cục tùy thợ tùy mặt khách

----------

brutal86vn

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này bác mua ở cửa hàng " nhẩy dục thể thao "  không có à  :Wink: 
đê la thành thì đi từ ô chợ dừa lại mới có sắt , còn tiện thì trên  đó có 3 hàng, đi từ đầu ô lại khoảng 200m ,chưa tới hoàng cầu có 1 hàng bên tay trái, gần cây xăng cũ , hàng này bác bỏ qua - đi tiếp qua đèn đỏ hoàng cầu khoảng 200m có cái dốc bên tay trái , hàng này cũng được nhưng nhiều lúc phải đợi , hàng cuối cùng là cạnh trường đh văn hóa tay béo ở đây làm khá nhanh và tay nghề khá

----------

brutal86vn

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## biết tuốt

iêm cạn nhời

----------

brutal86vn, Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Nẫu thật. Tập thì tập mịa nó đi lại còn cứ ỏn ẻn. Chã nó vừa vừa thôi chứ

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## dhung

sao không mua 2 cục giống vậy, mỗi cục 2kg, giá 2 cục có 40k , rẻ hơn làm

còn sợ dơ tay thì sơn cũng được mà

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Gamo

> Làm sao ạ ? Nếu có gì không phải thì cho mình xin lỗi. Mấy bác trên này khó tính quá. Thanh niên với nhau hỏi thăm chút thôi mà cũng k đc.


Con trai mà ỏn ẻn quá chứ sao. Cả mấy tháng nay, có cái tạ 400k-500k mà cũng hỏi tới hỏi lui... Đàn ông phải lo việc lớn chứ có mấy trăm ngàn cũng tiếc

Chú muốn tiết kiệm tiền, đi mua quách 2 ống nước, đúc 2 cục bê tông 2 đầu cho lẹ.

----------


## brutal86vn

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## motogia

............................................ good

----------


## brutal86vn

Mình chỉ hỏi nếu ai muốn trả lời thì trả lời không thì thôi chứ có làm sao, thanh niên với nhau nói chuyện vui vẻ, mình còn like cảm ơn đầy đủ, cớ sao lại sỉ nhục mình nọ kia. Mình đâu có đụng đến các bác lúc nào đâu. Thật sự rất buồn. Mới như thế các bác đã chê bai thì ở ngoài các bác đụng tí là chê bai người khác à. Mà không biết có dám chê không hay chỉ dám cày bàn phím.
Thôi coi như xin lỗi các bác. Mình không dám hỏi nữa nên edit hết để các bác không mất công trả lời.

----------


## Tuấn

Mình nói luôn là bạn chả tập được cái quái gì đâu.

Còn bạn muốn tập mà không muốn mất tiền thì cũng không có ai chê bạn cả. Muốn rẻ à ? để 2 cái ghế dựa cạnh nhau là bạn có cái xà kép rồi.
Cái sàn nhà là bạn có chỗ chống đẩy thoải mái
Buộc cái que vào sợi dây, treo lên là bạn có cái xà đơn rồi.
Buộc sợi dây thừng vào mấy viên gạch là bạn có tạ để tập.

Bạn tập thì không tập, cứ chê bai thế thì đến bao giờ bạn mới bắt đầy đây ?
Bạn chê sắt nó gỉ, chứng tỏ bạn chưa tập bao giờ cho tử tế cả, bạn tập đều thì nó gỉ vào mắt à mà lo bẩn tay ?

----------


## biết tuốt

năm hết tết đến rồi ae hà lội rảnh rảnh mần bữa ôn nghèo kể khổ đi các bác ơi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

huyquynhbk, itanium7000, Luyến

----------


## itanium7000

Mai là cuối tuần rồi đó các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

mai thì gấp quá các cụ ơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 007hanoi

lại 1 cuối tuần nữa sắp đến

----------


## nnk

sài gòn lót durex hóng bà con hn ăn nhậu

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cha Hà lội kém tắm không chịu ọp iếc gì nhể, bực mềnh mai em vào Sì gòn rủ Gamo gây sòng nhậu chơi vậy

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Mấy cha Hà lội kém tắm không chịu ọp iếc gì nhể, bực mềnh mai em vào Sì gòn rủ Gamo gây sòng nhậu chơi vậy


hehe HN đang rét mà cụ Tuấn, ngại tắm lắm.haha 
cái lưng của cụ đã ổn chưa?liệu có ọp ẹc được k ah?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy hôm nọ rét sun hết cả xoăn với nại các cụ đều bận cả bi giờ trời cũng đã hửng nắng các cụ chốt dần cái lịch đi ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

> mấy hôm nọ rét sun hết cả xoăn với nại các cụ đều bận cả bi giờ trời cũng đã hửng nắng các cụ chốt dần cái lịch đi ạ


Hôm rồi gặp cụ bán lược có hẹn vs cụ ý tổ chức tất niên ae hà lội, nhưng giờ cụ ý dỗi đi sì gòn mất rồi.
Cụ tuốt ơi, sang tuần gặp nhau đi, cụ thay ae tổ chức đi, nhanh ko nó lại lanh sun hết cả vào là lại lười ko đi đâu đc nữa.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hôm rồi gặp cụ bán lược có hẹn vs cụ ý tổ chức tất niên ae hà lội, nhưng giờ cụ ý dỗi đi sì gòn mất rồi.
> Cụ tuốt ơi, sang tuần gặp nhau đi, cụ thay ae tổ chức đi, nhanh ko nó lại lanh sun hết cả vào là lại lười ko đi đâu đc nữa.


thế xin phép các cụ , chủ nhật tuần tới là ngày 28/1/2018 nhé các cụ , chắc lúc đó bác hói cũng đánh được lô hàng lược  tre từ trong nam ra là vừa  :Embarrassment: 
thời gian địa điểm tham khảo các cụ

----------

Gamo, itanium7000, linhdt1121

----------


## Gamo

> Mấy cha Hà lội kém tắm không chịu ọp iếc gì nhể, bực mềnh mai em vào Sì gòn rủ Gamo gây sòng nhậu chơi vậy


Hehe, ông Đi Vô Đi Ra gầy sòng đi...

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, ông Đi Vô Đi Ra gầy sòng đi...


Lão hói vào Saigon hả cụ Gà?
Sao không nghe lão nói gì cả thế này?

----------


## biết tuốt

thưa các cụ ngày ngày vật đổi sao  rời , trái đất biến chuyên không ngừng , và nhân hôm nay u34  Việt Nam  thắng đi tiếp vào chung kết , em mới bấm đốt tay , xem sao  xong xem điện thoại nhận thấy rằng lịch thi đấu trận chung kết rơi vào lúc  15h ngày 27/1/2018   nhằm ngày thứ 7 . mà hôm sau lại có mấy ae phải đi ăn cưới  vậy xin phép các cụ
 chốt lịch vào  15h chiều thứ 7 ngày 27/1 /2018 , địa chỉ đã quen thuộc  là     - phố mạc thái tổ - ngay gần tòa Kangnam  ()
xin các cụ cho ý kiến

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, itanium7000, linhdt1121, tcm

----------


## Tuấn

> Lão hói vào Saigon hả cụ Gà?
> Sao không nghe lão nói gì cả thế này?


Em còn ở trong Nam đến thứ 7 mới ra ạ. Các cụ có gây sòng thì cho em hóng hớt với ạ. Lão Gamo sợ em hóa giá mấy con máy khủng của lão ý nên toàn né thui ợ

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

Oé oé... cuối năm em sắp chít ùi... mà ai đứng ra gầy sòng là em theo liền  :Wink: )

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

> Oé oé... cuối năm em sắp chít ùi... mà ai đứng ra gầy sòng là em theo liền )


Em gia hạn cho lão 2 tháng nữa em vào lại xem mấy con máy của lão nha

----------


## Gamo

Oé oé... Hai tháng nữa em lại trốn  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

> Em còn ở trong Nam đến thứ 7 mới ra ạ. Các cụ có gây sòng thì cho em hóng hớt với ạ. Lão Gamo sợ em hóa giá mấy con máy khủng của lão ý nên toàn né thui ợ


Vào mà sao không nói tiếng nào thế nhỉ?

----------


## Lenamhai

Tối nay off đê, tối mai bão vào không đi được rồi,

----------


## biết tuốt

[QUOTE=CKD;138277]Vào mà sao không nói tiếng nào thế nhỉ?[/QU OTE]

bác ý đang tuổi hồi xuân nên hay dỗi ý mà  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

dân chơi không sợ mưa rơi nhé các cụ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 007hanoi

mưa gió này ngồi làm tí rượu ấm bụng nhỉ

----------


## 007hanoi

Trời nóng qua anh em hà nội tụ tập làm cốc bia nhỉ Biết tuốt

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## huyquynhbk

lâu lắm rồi các cụ hà nội k tụ tập gì nhỉ?làm buổi ngoài giờ hành chính đc k?

----------


## biết tuốt

cũng lâu k gặp các cụ roài , các cụ điểm danh đi ạ hà nội lại bắt đầu nóng roài ae off ngày nghỉ thì hơn chứ ngày thường đi đường muốn oải quá

----------

Gamo

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tối thứ 7 đê các cụ

----------

Gamo

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tối thứ 7 đê các cụ


chốt kèo nhé.keke tối mai triển luôn cho nóng. các cụ cho e xin cái địa chỉ nhỉ?tầm 6h e mới ra được

----------


## Fusionvie

> chốt kèo nhé.keke tối mai triển luôn cho nóng. các cụ cho e xin cái địa chỉ nhỉ?tầm 6h e mới ra được


Khu nào cụ ơi, mạn Thanh Xuân thì tốt, xa ngại đi lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Khu nào cụ ơi, mạn Thanh Xuân thì tốt, xa ngại đi lắm


hihi e đang hỏi các cụ ấy mà cụ Fusionvie ơi. để e ới thêm cụ Tuấn hói nữa.kaka

----------


## itanium7000

Em đăng ký 1 suất  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

tình hình sắp hết hè rồi. các cụ nhà mềnh xem chiều thứ 7 ( 24/08) tuần tới ae mình offline cái nhỉ? địa điểm e thông báo sau ah.cụ nào đi được ới e hoặc cụ Tuấn hói nhé!

----------


## mucinhanoi365

> tình hình sắp hết hè rồi. các cụ nhà mềnh xem chiều thứ 7 ( 24/08) tuần tới ae mình offline cái nhỉ? địa điểm e thông báo sau ah.cụ nào đi được ới e hoặc cụ Tuấn hói nhé!


bia thôi anh em

----------


## huyquynhbk

Tình hình lịch có thay đổi chút, chuyển sang chiều chủ nhật ( 25/8 ) nhé các cụ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

